

Office for iPad updated to include printing - RealCasually
http://blogs.office.com/2014/04/29/office-for-ipad-now-includes-printing/

======
RealCasually
Looks like Microsoft added printing support to Word, Excel and PowerPoint
along with bug fixes. PowerPoint also has new alignment tools and improved
secondary display handling.

